

#AskSeaWorld is a terrible idea - georgeecollins
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/03/27/_askseaworld_twitter_amas_are_a_terrible_idea_and_yet_companies_do_them.html

======
tracker1
Personally, I hope more companies pay attention... sometimes the only way to
actually get a response from a large anonymous corporation is public shaming.

